# mysql wont start after upgrading to 12.0 release



## EverydayDiesel (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello,  This morning I upgraded from 11 to 12.0 and now the mysql db service wont start up

When I try to start it I get

```
#service mysql-server start
Starting mysql.
limits: NO: No such file or directory
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server: Warning: failed to start mysql
```
It was working perfectly before the upgrade.  Thanks in advance!


Edit
Trying to start mysql client I get this

```
mysql -u USERNAME -p
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libssl.so.8" not found, required by "mysql"
```


----------



## yuripv (Aug 26, 2019)

EverydayDiesel said:


> upgraded from 11 to 12.0



This doesn't tell much.  In case you used freebsd-update, did you follow https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.I...reebsdupdate.html#freebsdupdate-portsrebuild?


----------



## EverydayDiesel (Aug 26, 2019)

I followed the 2.2 "Upgrading Using FreeBSD Update"
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.0R/installation.html


```
# freebsd-update fetch

# freebsd-update install

# freebsd-update upgrade -r 12.0-RELEASE

# freebsd-update install

# shutdown -r now

# freebsd-update install

# freebsd-update install

# shutdown -r now
```


----------



## yuripv (Aug 26, 2019)

Quoting 2.2:

```
At this point, users of systems being upgraded from earlier FreeBSD releases
will be prompted by freebsd-update(8) to rebuild all third-party applications
(e.g., ports installed from the ports tree) due to updates in system libraries.
```

That's exactly what you need to do and the link I posted above should help here.


----------



## EverydayDiesel (Aug 26, 2019)

You are a genius!
Thank you for helping me!


----------

